# The waiting game is on (Over!)



## Sweetened (Jan 19, 2014)

I apologize, first, for thetypos and bad punctuation/capitalization, posting on my phone since the wind is keeping my internet down.  

My girls are due for the first week of february, and this is only my second time kidding. I can already tell this is going to be way different from my first experience, but It will still keep me up for two weeks straight.

Estelle kept me anxious, bagging up a full two weeks before she kidded. she would show signs of labour and then nothing for days. She waited until I went to work and had him while I was gone.

Of my three girls, I am certain two are pregnant and now suspect the third might be as well. two are first timers and one has done this at least once before.  The experienced one's vulva and surrounding area is bright pink and has become puffy and extended, loosening up like its slowly dialating; I never saw this with estelle. her bag has become more prominant, is seen easier and is filling up. this morning it looked like her tail head was up, but she is out eating, mingling and so on.



My ober that's a first timer has the same thing going on with her culva and tail skin area, but she is not bagging up. she looks very pregnant now, and yesterday had some clear discharge.

the cashmere also has started with the pink colouration, but is also not bagging up as of yet. she also doesn't look pregnant at all, but I have read that some does, especially first timers, can be that way.

time for sleepless nights! at least I can put the bought of insomnia to good use.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 19, 2014)

Its Jan 19th!... _



			Not due til  first week in February!
		
Click to expand...

_
I am convinced goaties and sheeples live to stress themselves out!
And the poor goats and sheep subjected to multiple "checks" and pics to boot! We all better hope goats don't end up ruling the world! and that if we are women are childbearing days are over. Can you imagine....  

It is exciting.. new kids! 
love the kidding and lambing threads!


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 19, 2014)

hey! two weeks on either side of the due date!!  

since this is only my second go round, this is so incredibly different from estelle. if they had been the same as estelle, this thread wouldn't be made yet lolol.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 19, 2014)

Just joshin' ya! So any guesses? Twins? Single? Trips?
Ya know... just to add to all the brainstress.

Last year my one brat ended up with a single... her sis was not as big and had trips. Go figure!


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 19, 2014)

lol, I know. I am so ashamed lol.

I am going to guess twins for Agnes, the boer, even though she looks like she is working on a single. Ill say single for gretel, the ober, as its her first kidding and she is probably only a year and a half old, though maybe she will surprise me she is quite wide. estelle was wide too, just had one big kid. and for the cashmere, murielle, if she is pregnant I will say single, because I don't have a clue how she could have twins in there and not look at all like she is pregnant.

guesses on the girls that have pictures, and murielle if you want lol?


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 19, 2014)

single on the white one, twins on the dark one.
Murielle ???


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 19, 2014)

the one who doesn't look pregnant but is doing the same thing as the other girls when it comes to her vulva. will get pictures.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 19, 2014)

How exciting for you!  Goats live to drive us crazy at kidding time.


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 19, 2014)

Murielle


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 23, 2014)

Gretel started forming her udder!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Sweetened (Jan 23, 2014)

Yup, I look just like that.  We built the kennel last night and moved them in.  I remembered another reason I prefer horned goats >.<  Boy I felt bad pulling her by the collar.  Felt equally as bad hauling Agnes by her horns, but still!  So they're in the shop, nice and draft free, warmer as it's insulated.

Kid watch day 6 and I'm going INSANE!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 23, 2014)

Scary with the bitter cold temps. 
Love seeing everyones kids and lambs so far and was getting a bit sad that I don't have any due yet.... then after breaking ice and it is so cold here... glad they aren't due. Sorry I am a weather wimp. No way would I be out checking anything. They'd hafta make due or just kid in the house.  

Sweetened you are in Canada... how bad is it there?
It is stupid cold in NC... I am mad   I am not far enough South obviously.


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 23, 2014)

The weather has been so strange here!  It's funny, I used to live in Georgia, years ago, actually!  So I know about your warm weather, and a southerner's loathing of the cold!  

We were down to -58 F at one point earlier this month.  Wind chill last night through this morning was -40 F.  we're back to two days of good temperatures, 23 F today and 34 tomorrow, then crashing back down to -11 F and below again.  This year it's cold, last year it was record snowfall -- 13 foot drifts!

The animals do surprisingly well.  I don't baby anything I have because of my mindset that, if there was an emergency and I had to leave suddenly or was stuck in the city and it would be a day or two before either myself or someone else could get to them, I need to know they are alright in -50 weather.  And they have been.  Everything here is of a cold hardy order!

I love the cold, though this is a bit ridiculous.  I died in the heat when I lived in the south.  Anything over 80 and I was _in the house!!_


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm waiting too!!! My big girl totally gave me a fake out with her real symptoms and fake labor! Now she just looks at me like, Mom stop starring at me!!! Her due date is the 30th (at 150) but I think she'll be early as I suspect triplets! Her first kidding last year was tri and she was a tri as well. I also have 2 other first time mamas due mid Feb...and I am a first time mom due end of June! Lol so many babies


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 23, 2014)

!!! She's beautiful.  Make a thread make a thread (or point me to it, so I can watch!)


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 23, 2014)

@Sweetened  ok so your temps right now the 23-34 is what we have right now and in the teens at night. We are dying here. 8o is when I am happiest. anything below 70 is enough for me to run the woodstove or wear a light coat outside.  

@BAF- very exciting! The bestest part is the first time mom! Congratulations.!   Children are a blessing for sure!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 23, 2014)

Lol! I don't quite know the way around yet...yesterday was my first day here. I think its so great the support and love and intrest there is with everyone's babies and herds. So special!!! I will make a thread so I can share the anticipation! ! Cannot wait for my little fainters!!! 
Oh! And this weekend I'm going to my friend (amd fellow fainter breeder) to look at her new babies to pick who I want...yes I have an addiction problem


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 23, 2014)

Your name is so perfect, bucking!

Southern, I remember the first time it snowed when I lived in Georgia.  A skiff, a duuuusting, and the schools were closed! 

I miss a lot about the south, but the heat sure isn't on that list!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 23, 2014)

Lol! Thank you! Took a bit of convincing from registry board, but once I explained everyone thought it was a hoot!!! This is our legal registered name for our herd!
Ps made a thread. Called Bambi and Thor fainters


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 23, 2014)

Sweetened... I know this is your kidding thread but had to share my misery....
Tomorrow am it will be 12 degrees... will feel like -1. High tomorrow a brief 24 that will feel like 13-18.  I am not cut out for this. It is so cold. My chickens have frostbite from the last go around...  why would anyone move from the South to the North? EVER??? 
Do you worry about your kids freezing?


----------



## Martin Farms (Jan 24, 2014)

I am in the same boat as you Sweetened. Due in Feb. but have one of my nanny who looks like she is ready to explode! She is my best boar we have, always throws 2 big kids or 1 monster kid. This will be my 4th time kidding, but unfortunately, we pulled our billy goat out this summer and put him in a lot across the road and he always managed to get out and in with our nannies!! Now I'm not 100% sure when I'm gonna have kids with some of my goats!! I know for sure of 5 of our 7 thats bred and showing. But Big Nanny's ( my kids named her last year while she was bred, they'd always say "There Big Nanny Mommy!!") vulva is very puffy and at times she's very affectionate towards me,as she normally isn't! She is starting to get her bag, just waiting and very excited about kidding time!! I need to get over asap as its in the negative here this morning and make sure no babies born last night!! But Star is starting to get pretty heavy and Stripy is getting heavy but no bags yet. My husband laughs at me cause I always get so excited this time of year, but who doesn't get excited when its time for babies!!! All my animals (dogs, chickens, goats & cattle) are like my kids LOL!!


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 24, 2014)

GOOD LUCK Martin Farms, keep us posted.  You can post here if you don't have your own thread, I'm totes good with that!

Southern: Jack threads I make any time, and I mean that sincerely.  Conversation is an organism that evolves and changes -- it always loops back around.  

I'm Canadian.  My Mom married an American years ago and, as I was quite young, I moved with her.  Things went awry both with the immigration process and I ended up moving back to Canada to start my life as an adult!  I originally moved to BC, into a growing zone that's the same as Georgia (surprising, yes?), but moved on a whim out to the prairies.  I love it hear, though it has the one thing I hated most about the south: tornadoes.  I enjoy the cold.  At -30, -40 it's almost always sunny and beautiful.  I like to say: you can always put more on to be warm, but there's only so much you can take off to get cool.

I worry about kids freezing for the single reason that the breeding was badly timed.  An amature mistake.  However, farmers start calving and kidding here starting in January.  Really, it's the wind here that kills things, and I'd prefer to kid earlier so you can make your selections before winter and grow up bucklings for butcher around winter's onset.  As long as you can keep them out of the wind, they're usually fine.  Even my goats have to come out into the wind to eat.  I do that because it hardens them up.  If they're exposed to the cold and the wind, they fur up for it, whereas if they're babied and sheltered they become susceptible, should something go wrong.

I specifically raise cold hardy breeds.  Swiss breeds, the Chantecler and so on.  Just about choices.  Hyrdration, food, breeze-free digs, and it's all good.


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 24, 2014)

Agnes looked to have really dropped last night.  She was very hollow.  Probably teasing.  Murielle is no longer showing any signs and isn't bagging up.


----------



## Martin Farms (Jan 24, 2014)

They sure are good at teasing ain't they!! Mine are really throwing me through loops sometimes! Hope your babies come soon and Good Luck!!


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 27, 2014)

I am going insane!  I spend the time out there looking at the goats, Agnes in particular.  Has she dropped, has she raised, is she poofy, is she goopy, is she talking to herself or other goats, is her tailbone raised or is that just how she stands? *pull out old pictures from the day we got her, compare.  Compare again.  mutter, put pictures away, quickly pull them back out, compare again.*


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 28, 2014)

When I went in to feed and check on the girls, Agness was sleeping on the other side of the pen by herself.  They usually all curl up together.


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 28, 2014)

Ooooo! That sounds promising! 
Bambi Just looks at me like, no mom not yet. Stop starring. Ugh! I was doing perfectly fine until she pulled the fake out false labor on me last weekend!!!! Stinkers!!! Killing us with our anticipation! !!
I'm so thankful I know exactly which days my other 2 were in cycle and were with their bucks! I will not be doing this living together unmonitored cycle nonsense ever again!


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 28, 2014)

I agree.  I will be learning how to bring the girls in heat and walk them to the boy of my choosing to fraternize for a day.

She was apparently, just kidding (like joking, not like baby), but has a bit more of a bag on her.


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 28, 2014)

Agnes, who is not friendly and doesn't cuddle, and I had a moment.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 28, 2014)

I love that picture!


Oh yeah... ok so next time maybe you can warn someone that you are changing your avatar!   I am old change is difficult...was so use to your other one... I am adjusting just so ya know.  (I may be just a little OCD- so ..... )
BTW- I LIKE IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 29, 2014)

LOL Sorry southern.  I'm changing it again to that picture


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 29, 2014)

Sweetened said:


> LOL Sorry southern.  I'm changing it again to that picture


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 29, 2014)

I LOVE THE PIC!  But I do link avatars to people so it takes me awhile. LOL
This is the best one yet IMO!

Come on I'm old!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 29, 2014)

Awwwwwwwww. 


Bambi got like that with me for a whole week! Then last night was snapping and the GET AWAY FROM ME AND MY BABIES. Stare.


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 29, 2014)

LOL!


----------



## rebelINny (Jan 29, 2014)

Good luck!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## daisyjack (Jan 29, 2014)

love the picture


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 29, 2014)

Crappy cell phone pic, but hubby didn't believe she was being affectionate (because it's _that_ unusual).


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 29, 2014)

I have a feeling the doe code is getting to you!


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 30, 2014)

Aww you poor thing. How is she looking? ligs, udder, nesting, eyes???

I'm sure you have everything prepared and are chomping at the bit.


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 30, 2014)

They're all looking the same, for the most part.  

Agnes - Unusually friendly, dropped low, still poofy, still the same amount of milk in there (not much, but you can definitely feel it) dopey eyes, sleeping alone

Gretel - Udder started to form and then has taken a break, she's a first timer, she's no longer pointed on the sides, starting to round out as the kid(s) drop. Still poofy, has had a little discharge for about a week and a half, not much but a little.  Not affectionate, still wide eyed.

Murielle - I'm still unsure if she's pregnant.  She's pink and poofy, no other signs.


----------



## rebelINny (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## Sweetened (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm posting pictures tonight, babies or not!  DARNIT!

We've picked out 2 girl names and 2 boy names.  If both have twins and we're lopsided in names, that's when we'll need to think of more.  We have a 'classic' names theme.  In order of arrival they will be:

Edith, Rose, Henry, Hank


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 30, 2014)

Do you have an estimate on your 150days?  I remember you saying February. ...but I could be mistaken. 
I agree with the 'doe code' posted, as I just had a similar experience this week. Give up, think you counted wrong, know it won't be 'tonight'...and poof! Lil miracles waiting for you!


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 30, 2014)

Their 150 is going to be between Feb 1st and 5th. Agnes was exposed to a buck at the auction house prior to us purchasing her, but our bucks bred her when she got here so I don't know if it'll be ours or an unknown.

Ladies and gentlemen, we have progress. I'm posting on my cell, so I will do a couple posts. you'll have to compare to the initial photos.

first, Murielle. I'm going with: Not pregnant.


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 30, 2014)

next, gretel. not nearly as wide as she was. but, is that a mucus plug!? her udder is a little bigger but not noticable if you're not touching her. I thought I'd see more sooner from a dairy breed, but then my Estelle was fully bagged up a month before she kidded, so my basis is warped.




 

 

 

 

I'm guessing twins?


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 30, 2014)

and agnes. she looks not pregnant anymore but is so hollow! I've also seen distinct kicks from within. if you would have told me a year ago I would be taking pictures of goat vulvas without second thought, I would have laughed.


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 30, 2014)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO......

I miscalculated my dates!! the fifth due date was for when we origi ally thought murielle would kid!!!!! IM NOT DUE UNTIL THE 20TH!!

*collapse*


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 30, 2014)

There we go...that's making more sense now. My girls are feb 24/26 and look similar to Gretel. Agnes does look further along possibly. Bambi hollowed out right before she delivered. I swore she didn't even look preggers at the end.

You poor thing. Been chompng at the bit for a while now only to find out you miscalculated!


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm so incredibly embarrassed!  But the good news is: I have that week off!!!


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 31, 2014)

Been there 

We don't have a technical naming theme but when I start to look at our names I think we have the same as you.

Mable, Opal, Henry, Eli,Harry, Maude,Ruby, Sophie...so on and so forth


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 31, 2014)

Oi.  Soooo embarrassed.  

I love love love! your names.  They are similar to our style for sure.  We (Okay, *I* try to theme everything (birds not included).


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 31, 2014)

Ok that is why we due hand breeding...out of the pen..breed watch to make sure they took...due date exact no worries. 

Actually pretty funny!


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 31, 2014)

Yeah that's what I will be doing.  How do you bring them into heat when you want to though, that's my question.  I think if murielle isn't bred, I will breed her for a fall kid, but need to know how to get that planned right.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 31, 2014)

The Nigies are easy because they are year round breeders the Kiko's are too... the only one that isn't is the Lamancha...we are curious what the mini mancha will be.
Some of ours are screamers when they are in heat, some just flag a lot. The Lamancha is the hardest... a silent goat that doesn't show many signs..she will go down and stand by the buck fenceline. 
You can do the buckrag too and that will sometimes bring them into heat.


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 31, 2014)

Buckrag!?  This sounds interesting.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 31, 2014)

Take a rag and rub it all over the buck...the nasty dripping parts are best, also top of head. Take the rag to the doe and keep it in front of her. Better is to bring the buck around her and see if it triggers her heat. If she is seasonal then you may be too late, you could try. Our Lamancha was bred last year on Jan31st Kidded June 24th.


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 31, 2014)

Even when they bred our girls, there was the appearance of... well, rape.  they never seemed interested, always on the run.  And when the boys finished, the girls squatted and got rid of the result.  It worked!  Which is good, but I thought my gosh, she wasn't ready after 3 days of bucky stupidity.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 31, 2014)

We only have rabbits and chickens but I think we all play the waiting game in fact we have eggs hatching(9 out so far) and 2 does due this weekend!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 31, 2014)

If you don't have a buck on your property, a buck may work.... I'm not sure how great it is to bring your doe into heat, but it really helps to tell once she is. 

You will need a rag, a jar with a tight lid, and a buck in rut. Take the rag and rub all over the bucks face/head and belly. Put the rag into the jar and cover tightly. When you get home open the jar under your doe's nose several times a day. When the doe gets excited or tries to get into the jar, its time to visit the buck.


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 6, 2014)

I have concluded Murielle is NOT pregnant. I will start a buck rag this weekend and hope for a fall kid.

Here's a couple new pictures. Agnes' s kid or kids were punching her fervently the other day. how many? I'm going to say 1.



 

 

and Gretel. she seemed bigger a month ago. I'm guessing one. thoughts?


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 6, 2014)

I have forgotten... how many times have they freshened?


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 6, 2014)

Agnes at least once (she's new to me, bought her from an auction) and Gretel is having her very first!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 6, 2014)

I say both will have twins.


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 6, 2014)

I sure love you  bahaha.  I would LOVE twins, even if they were all bucklings, which I hope not, but still.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 6, 2014)

I had one doe that I swore would have trips.... a SINGLE! Then I had a FF that looked like twins.... TRIPLETS! 
Thankfully all my singles have been doelings. 

Bratty goats... they love to keep us guessing.... 

I REALLY NEED A DOE YEAR!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

LOL~ I'm seriously hoping for twins from all three of my does this year and really would love to have mostly doe's this year. I've had mostly bucks for the last two years, and I really want to keep some replacement doe's this year. Southern, I will keep my fingers crossed for you, if you will do the same for me.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 7, 2014)

rebelINny said:


> LOL~ I'm seriously hoping for twins from all three of my does this year and really would love to have mostly doe's this year. I've had mostly bucks for the last two years, and I really want to keep some replacement doe's this year. Southern, I will keep my fingers crossed for you, if you will do the same for me.


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 7, 2014)

Sorry about Murielle. But yeah Agnes and Gretel!!!! I'm thinking 2 sets of twins too!!!
So very excited for you! My girls are finally starting to really look ready too!! Ill take some pics and make a new thread. We are both due to kid the same time right? 22nd-26th ish?


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Ok Southern, thanks for having my back! lol


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 7, 2014)

Hoping for twins @Sweetened  And hoping for does @rebelINny


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 7, 2014)

Yup, my due date is the 20th, so I guess from the 16th to the 23rd?

Best of luck @rebellNny


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Thank You Goat Whisperer!! Sweetened my does are all due this coming week.


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 7, 2014)

do you have a thread done up yet, @rebelINny ?


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Yes I do. Its the Shady Acres Kidding Thread


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 10, 2014)

We have removed Murielle from the pen with the girls and put her back in with the bucks.  She has from now until fall to get preggers.  Maybe without the girls harassing her she can actually get pregnant.  The boys followed her around like a God, and for the first time since we have had her, she held her tail up while around other goats.  Maybe this'll do her some good.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 10, 2014)

Good luck! Hope she breeds for you?


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 10, 2014)

What breed is Murielle?


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 10, 2014)

Cashmere X Black spanish


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 10, 2014)

Are they seasonal breeders or year round?


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 10, 2014)

Spanish are listed as year round.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 10, 2014)

So do you think she is cycling? We are trying to figure out our mini-mancha. ND are year round but Lamanchas are seasonal... not sure about this doeling. She is quiet like her Lamancha mom and never show real visible signs.

What are you breeding her with?


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 12, 2014)

I couldn't even begin to tell you if she's cycling or not.  I decided to just toss her in with the boys and hope she comes around to give me a fall kid.  At worst we'll end up with her not pregnant again, then I have to figure out what to do.

Gretel and Agnes are definitely filling their udders.  Gretel dripped some milk when I was checking her out so I'm getting excited.  Gretel still has a ways to go yet and Agnes may have a small udder (meat breed), so I'm not sure.  Her teats are nice, Gretels are still quite thin.  I'm hoping they hold off until our expected plus or near zero temperatures next week.  It'd be nice for them to be birthed then rather than in -40.  

Snow storm today, 10-15cm of BLOWING snow expected!  Oi


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 12, 2014)

I got chills just reading that!!!! Poor girls! I am really hoping they can kid when it warms a bit! My girls are looking good too! I'm chomping at the bit!!!! Our temps did a 180' and are climbing well into the 70s! So much for needing these sweaters I was in a panic to find lol. Maybe I should fed-ex them to you!!!


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 12, 2014)

LOL.  People have been calving here since early February.  It's a lot different up here.  Weather your animals die in, ours are out in (by their choice).  The bucks (and Murielle) have to go outside to eat and drink, no matter the weather.  Helps harden them up.  You'd be surprised the conditions animals do well in.  Katahdin hair sheep look like wool sheep here in the winter, and the area I live in produces some of the largest unfarmed white tail and mule deer in North America.  

The problem comes along when things are no longer just cold, but cold and wet.  THAT is a huge problem.


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 12, 2014)

That just sounds so rough! My admiration goes out to anyone who can handle that! My husband works in and above the artic circle, and can BARELY handle being home lol. Amazing the adaptation!!! I spent the afternoon scraping Cashmere off of Shadow yesterday in prep of kids! So amazing how we didn't even knew she took until little teats came in (FF) about a week ago! She will definitely be on your forum of suprising does and pregnancies! 

Cannot waiiiiiiiiit for babies!!!!!!!


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Sweetened (Feb 13, 2014)

Both ladies are bagging up nicely.  I'm so excited to see Gretel's FF bag and production.  She's almost the size of Agnes already and she's still got a ways to go, I believe.


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Feb 13, 2014)

Bucking Adoeable Fainters said:


> I got chills just reading that!!!! Poor girls! I am really hoping they can kid when it warms a bit! My girls are looking good too! I'm chomping at the bit!!!! Our temps did a 180' and are climbing well into the 70s! So much for needing these sweaters I was in a panic to find lol. Maybe I should fed-ex them to you!!!



Hey! Send that nice weather over here, will you please?


----------



## hilarie (Feb 14, 2014)

Best thing my husband did for me was install a goat cam in the kidding pen.  It connects to my iPad so I can "watch" what's going on from inside the house.  Which does not keep me from padding out there in my slippers all hours of the night so I can get a better look at their expressions.


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Feb 14, 2014)

hilarie said:


> Best thing my husband did for me was install a goat cam in the kidding pen.  It connects to my iPad so I can "watch" what's going on from inside the house.  Which does not keep me from padding out there in my slippers all hours of the night so I can get a better look at their expressions.



I'd be doing the same thing if I had a camera!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 15, 2014)

Oh how I need one of those!!!


----------



## steenbola (Feb 16, 2014)

Help please. howlong do you think till i have new kids. Shes been bagging up the past week but she has noticeable bigger udders yesterday and today.this first pic sheis laying down


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 16, 2014)

@steenbola This will be my first time BEING there for the birth as well, but I would say that looks like she's working on giving birth?  You should start your own kidding thread, people who are way more experienced will be happy to help.


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 16, 2014)

Here's some updated pictures.  

Udders.  This is Gretel's first freshening (Oberhasli on the right).  I'm excited to see how much she gives, she looks to be forming uniformly though.  She was dripping milk a couple days ago, but has since capped up. I apologize ahead of time for the cell phone pics.





She's had this crustiness in the mornings for the past two days.  I would suspect this is normal?  She passed her mucous plug a couple weeks ago.




Are we still thinking twins?  She's about a year o a year and a half old or so.  I want to say trips!  But with my luck it'll be a single.












Here's Agnes.  We've had a couple people say twins, but I think single for her.  Her teats are thickening up and her bag has dropped, I don't think she'll end up with the best 'attachment', she's a meat goat, so no surprise.  I kind of hope she was bred by the Saanen, could improve on that.  Remember, this is at least her second freshening, maybe third.


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 17, 2014)

Yaaaay! Gretel is looking good! Very much like my gals. The extra moisturizer and sometimes crustiness I attribute to them stretching and prepping for the big day. They have all those extra hormones too. Bless their little hearts. I'm still thinking twins!!!!!
Agnes is looking good too. Is Gretel a bit further along/due earlier? 

 Strong healthy babies!!!!!


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 17, 2014)

Gretel is due one day before Agnes, technically, but I have them on the same kidding day because I purchased her has "exposed" from an auction, which doesn't really mean anything most times, but could sometimes.  Initially, I thought false pregnancy, but I've seen little feet pounding on her side, very much different from rumen movement, and she has all the other symptoms as Gretel.  She was quite wide for a while, but then got thinner and dropped low.


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 17, 2014)

Ooooo!!!! Thinner and dropped low was RIGHT before Bambi kid. I literally said that day, she doesn't even really look pregnant anymore!!! That night, twins!!!!! I hope for you too!
Any ideas on whom they were 'exposed' to? I've never been to a livestock auction.


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 17, 2014)

She dropped about 2 weeks ago so that doesn't help me LOL.

Well, Gretel for sure will either be my Cashmere-Spanish or Saanen buck. Agnes was also exposed to them, but I guess she was running with a Boer and Savannah buck too, which would be fine with me.


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 18, 2014)

Agnes is losing her ligaments.  Last night I noticed they were soft, this morning they are spongy, and ironically, both the girls look bigger than ever before.  If Agnes had been this size all along, I might have said twins from the get-go.  Her pooch is really poofy, best way to express it is it looks like it's blewn up with air and she's being quite gentle.  I do hope she has them today, mind you, the predicted great weather has suddenly gone away.  I'm just glad I'm here for the first 3-5 days of their life so I can make the judgement call on if they need to go into work with me or not.


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 18, 2014)

Yaaaaaaay!!!!! 

I'm just as excited for yours as I am for mine. We have been waiting and mis-calculating foreverrrrrrrr!!!!!!!

Passssss the popcorn....okay okay Kettle Corn. Mmmmmmmm!


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 18, 2014)

agreed! I'm looking forward to your fainters too!!!


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 18, 2014)

how are we looking! i actually had to search for the ligaments, wasnt sure i was looking right all the sudden but it just seems they are almost gone, somewhat there.



 

this is how she is holding her tail. sometimes she flicks or shakes it. you can see how poofy she is back there.


 

and gretel, looking even bigger all the sudden. I have someone dropping off cow mineral for me as she has the copper deficiancy again. she's only done this since being pregnant. next year I won't run out!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 18, 2014)

Oooooooooo!!!!! Agnes is looking ready!!!! She has definitely began to drop and sink in! And that tail set???? Yaaaaaayyyyyy!!!!! Birthing pens ready?!!!!


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 18, 2014)

That isthe birthing pen. I threw down anothrr straw layer.  its a 10x10 dog kennel so should be alright.


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 18, 2014)

The ligaments came back, not hard but not as spongey, and she's really calm.  Her breathing is slow, she just wants to be petted and touched.  Hasn't eaten anything except the oats I've given her to check her udder.  Baby is very active on one side.  That side is hard, the other side isn't as hard but towards the underbelly becomes quite firm.  Is this normal?

Gretel, on the other hand, though her ligaments are the same (obvious, quite firm), she's breathing heavily and shifting her tail (She usually walks with it down).  She's had persistant white/offwhite discharge today.  She'll watch me and then seem to look through me (Gazing off).

*Nail chew!*


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 18, 2014)

Your girls quite literally sound exactly like mine!!!!
If you were feeling for baby on right side, then yes normal. Rumen pushed out of left side when they preggie. The calm and quiet sounds just like Shadow! Although I didn't feel any activity with baby at feeding time. Hoping 'she' c(cross fingers) is making her way down to birth canal!!!! Yaay yaay yaaaay!!!

Marilyn doing the same with discharge,  starring off, and breathing rather heavily with that big belly!!!

Cannnnot waaaaait!!!!!


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 18, 2014)

surprise! the not pregnant doe was pregnant! gave birth to two premature ( I think) kids, a buckling and a doeling. they didn't even seem to have taken their first breaths


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh, no!  How sad/ disappointing!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 18, 2014)

Wait...what?! NOOOOOOOO!!!! Who was this??!!!!! I am so so so so sorry. 




On a VERY positive note, you know Agnes and Gretel are close, right? they were all around the same time?


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 18, 2014)

Agnes and Gretel are definitely due.  Their due date is the 20th.  Murielle was thought to be bred and then never showed any signs, and then we saw the boys after her a couple weeks after the other girls got bred, so she wouldnt have been due for at least 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 19, 2014)

Agnes's ligs are gone, and there's a lot of urinating and deficating, which I also understand is normal, from the baby sitting funny.  She's very hollow in the sides and at the tailbone.


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 19, 2014)

Yaaya yaay yaay!!! 
Shadow doesn't move all night...how do I know? The pound of pellets that are under her toosh! She's so miserable, I keep telling her its worth it!!!


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 19, 2014)

Agnes is getting back to being crochety.  I was able to rub her down from head to tail and feet, but now she is not interested in letting me do that without oats.  Last check, her ligs we back.  So annoying.

Gretel is still hard and firm in the ligs but is dropping.

Day 148


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Feb 19, 2014)

I know how it feels when those ligs soften and harden and almost disappear then come right back.  And then when they finally are gone, it's like um, is this really happening? along with being like this .   Can hardly wait till your kids come!


----------



## fanov8 (Feb 19, 2014)

I've been keeping up with your thread while waiting for my girls to hurry up!  So sorry to hear about Murielle!  Fingers crossed the other gals don't keep you waiting too long!  I had a FF go to day 162!  It was a miserable wait!!


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 19, 2014)

This waiting thing is driving me nuts. I thought it would be better being home with them mentally, hasn't helped.  Now I'm worried about them waiting to kid out until I've gone back to work on Tuesday.  That would be not good, considering the weather.

Agnes's ligaments are back.  Gretels seem to have loosened slightly, but I'm also getting desperate at this point.


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 20, 2014)

I broke down after nightmares all night of losing the other kids when they were born and decided to hang heat lamps, and I hate those things.  They mortify me since we ended up with a fire in the coop from one breaking and falling.  So I wired them up to the side of the kennel/run they're in and made sure they were good and secure.  

During this time, Agnes squatted like a dog would to go to the bathroom, not like a goat, and appeared to give one huge push.  Her stomach widened, her tail head raised up but she didn't make a noise.  I ran over to her and she still has her ligaments.  She chose to bring up cud at me as if to ask what the big deal was.  I'm assuming she was working on moving the kid?  

Today is day 149


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 20, 2014)

Oh you poor thing. I'm so sorry. Remember you are doing everything possible for the girls and future kids. 

Definitely sounds like she was stretching to move the kids....push those babies to the birth canal!!!!! My girls are doing the same,  stretching, yawning, and the cud burps are so lovely!
Yesterday Marilyn came over to me, set her head on my leg and began to push and grunt. I just told her I'm ready and waiting to mama!!!!


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 21, 2014)

Agnes is loosening off again.  I have a theory and we will see if we are right:
When Agnes gets discharge, it'll be within a few hours and her ligs will 'go' for the last time then.
When Gretel's ligs actually soften, she'll mean business as I've only noticed a slight change in them over the past week or so.

Day 150.


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 21, 2014)

Agnes's tailhead has more of an angle to it.  While I was in there, it would go down, but she would seem uncomfortable and it would raise back up.  Tail isn't arching, bag looks to have filled up since I was last out.

Bet y'all are sick of the play by play -.- Sorry, I plan to record all this in a journal after the fact.


----------



## fanov8 (Feb 21, 2014)

Hey it's your thread post what ya want to!  I enjoy reading it so keep it up!! Hurry up girls!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 21, 2014)

I think your doing awesome!  And it sound like the girls are finally getting uncomfortable and serious! They need to have them so you can spend time with babies before work!
 Commmmmmmon ladies!


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Feb 21, 2014)

Nope, don't mind at all; it's your thread anyway.   Hey, at least next year, you can look back at this thread to get an idea of what to expect!  I started journal-keeping last year and am so glad I did; well worth it.  Of course, that doesn't mean our does won't throw us for a loop.   Silly critters.


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 21, 2014)

I agree.

Both girls are doing the stand-like-a-deficating-dog and push stance, but I don't think they are in labour, just moving baby (or babies) around.  When Gretel does it, she backs up and looks at her back end and side, I'm sure she's confused about what's going on.  

One other thing I have found doing pooch checks for discharge is Agnes's pooch is in a constant state of repeated flexing.  I don't know how else to word it, almost like she's doing Keigle exercises?  Has anyone observed this before?

They're both doing a lot of scratching at their bellies, both sides, I don't know if it's due to discomfort or what.  I checked the bedding and their coat/skin to make sure there weren't any creepy crawlies and there's not.

Murielle is still doing fine.  She's on Oregano oil just in case to ward off infection.  I 'bumped' her that day to see if there was anything else in there so I think she'll be fine.


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Feb 21, 2014)

Off topic here, but I'm curious and have a question.  Where do you get oregano oil? What do you use it for?  Thanks so much!


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 21, 2014)

That's no problem.  You can get it from health food stores.  It's the most potent antibiotic, antifungal, antiparasite and antiviral out there (imho, as well as scientific research) and doesn't breed resistance in whatever you're treating.  It's a broad spectrum use, should be used sparingly with pregnant animals.  You MUST make sure it's diluted to at least 80% (I prefer 60-75%) with Olive oil or it can BURN your skin/mouth.  It tastes and smells awful, but I have saved a lot of lives with it and healed up nasty, awful, smelly wounds using it.  I try to keep it on hand at ALL times.  It's my go to when something seems 'off' or amiss.  I also use it on my own cuts or wounds, or if I'm catching a cold.  I take two drops under the tongue, hold it for as long as I can and then down it with a full glass of milk.  If I do it any other way, it hits the back of my throat and causes me to gag.  A lady I work with could drink the stuff


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Feb 21, 2014)

That's great!  I'll have to get some on hand. Also, what dosage do you give a goat? I have Nigerian Dwarf goats so I'd probably dosage less than for a standard, right?  Thank you again!


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 21, 2014)

For my boer and Ober I mixed 4 drops into a couple cups of oats.  For your nigerian I'd say one or two drops.  If they like yogurt, you can also give it to them in that.  I give one full dropper full into a whole large container of yogurt


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 21, 2014)

As an aside, I'm so frustrated !  Both girls are full ligaments again and Murielle has started bagging up, after having nothing yesterday or the day before.  I'm a little confused on that, unless she's one of those bags-all-the-way-up late.  So I threw together a milk stand for her.  

I just want those kids to be born very soon, while I'm out there.  Right now would be nice, the sun is strong and it has really warmed up the shop they are in.


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 21, 2014)

I sat the video recorder out there and recorded them for an hour while I wasn't round.  It taught me NOTHING.  

New bag pictures.  Gretel, pic 2, is tight and firm now, which she wasn't this morning.  She's the first freshener.  Agnes is still a little squishy but is definitely filling out, judging by all the new pink you can see!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 21, 2014)

Oh yeah yeah. Gretels teats are angling outward too! Yaay!


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 21, 2014)

Yeah!  I noticed that this evening


----------



## fanov8 (Feb 21, 2014)

These first freshners really like to screw with us!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm thinking it is just goats in general. Lil' snots!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 21, 2014)

She is trying to get you back for all those "horrible" hoof trimmings! lol!


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 21, 2014)

LOL I've never actually had to trim her feet, so THAT's out the window.

Gretel feels distinctly different.  I thought I felt ligaments initially, but I'm unsure.  She's definitely 'different', and she's been VERY consistent.  She also looks 'normal' right now.  So she's thinned down quite a bit.  When I was out a couple hours ago she was very "pointed" on the right side.


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Feb 21, 2014)

Hmmm...okay, bad hair cuts, then. That HAD to do it. 

I remember it being that way with my does last year.  I was like this the entire time. And, then, when they [finally] started to kid, I was like ; surprised, pleasantly mind you, but just surprised like I couldn't believe it.  LOL


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 21, 2014)

LOL  I'm going to be surprised for sure.  I'm prepped and ready for another long sleepless night


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 22, 2014)

As of 1am this morning, Gretel has further lost her ligaments, and tightened up even more (I didn't think there was anymore room in there).  Agnes is about the same as she was.

Commence day 151


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 22, 2014)

Gretel hasn't laid down for about 6 hours (I've been filming them when I leave) and I just spent about an hour out there watching her closely.  I can't find her ligaments at all -- it's not "mushy" like people say in articles I've read, but I cannot find them at all, haven't been able to for about 3 hours, even if I get her to stand in different positions.

She's spacy.  She just stares off at some point in front of her for long periods of time.

She looks back at her stomach (left side, I don't know if that matters) for 10-15 seconds at a time, which I've never seen her do unless it's followed by a scratch.

She seems to stay in the same spot in the birthing kennel and tends to only walk backwards if she paces one way instead of turning around.  She is clearly uncomfortable.

She looks a lot thinner than she has been, and the right side of her stomach is shaped funny ( I would assume babies getting in line?).

Her bag is so tight it has zero movement left in it.

I haven't seen her eat in a couple hours either from the film or while standing there.  She approaches the feeder, sniffs it and stands here until she paces (by walking backwards slowly) to the other corner.


 I'm thinking,  hoping she's a couple hours out.  I came in to post, grab a heater, some other gloves and kennel the dogs.  I plan to spend the next few hours out there watching.

​


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Feb 22, 2014)

It sounds like she's ready!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 22, 2014)

Yaaay!!!!!!! Sound like within the next 10hrs or so!!!!
I have the same with Marilyn!!!!!! Gonna be an exciting day!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## SA Farm (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## Sweetened (Feb 22, 2014)

In briefly to warm up my feet, charge the phone and grab a bite.  I hated leaving but my feet were numb.

She's up and down a lot.  her back raises really high and then her tail curls a bit and drops down.  No talking or noise yet but she is really uncomfortable..


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 22, 2014)

Having small contractions!!!!! Yaaaaay!
I'm hoping we both have babies tonight!

Soak your feet for a few minutes in a warm bath. It will warm your whole body up!


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 22, 2014)

pushing!!!!


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 22, 2014)

bigger pushes, baby talking! crappy cell phone updates!!!


----------



## SA Farm (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## fanov8 (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 22, 2014)

Soooo exciting!!!! I'm going into barn and telling Marilyn right now your girls are having babiess!!! Maybe it'll help her focus!


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 22, 2014)

water bag!


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 22, 2014)

can babies be born wih black feet? I think she's presenting nose first. bag is still there but she broke the babies water and hasn't pushed since. I don't wanr to be too hasty.


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 22, 2014)

How is she?! How are you?! If the nose and feet are presenting, no bag, the baby is breathing air and will need to be born soon. If she is taking a breather its okay, just don't let him get sucked back in so to speak.

Cannot wait to hear!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 22, 2014)

Hope all is well!!!!!!!


----------



## SA Farm (Feb 22, 2014)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Hope all is well!!!!!!!



x2


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Feb 22, 2014)

Bucking Adoeable Fainters said:


> How is she?! How are you?! If the nose and feet are presenting, no bag, the baby is breathing air and will need to be born soon. If she is taking a breather its okay, just don't let him get sucked back in so to speak.
> 
> Cannot wait to hear!



x 2 Hope everything is going all right.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## Sweetened (Feb 22, 2014)

Well, that was not fun.  over 2 hours, 45 minutes of that was me pulling.  She broke her water less than 25 minutes in after her first big push.  I waited the hour I read about and there was no presenation, it was the rest of the placenta (I think?) I had seen. She would not push unless I was in there.  Finally I called someone and asked what I was doing wrong, that the baby was huge and I didn't think I could get it out and he said: "Pull down, not out."  5 Minutes, a ton of hollaring, me trying to figure out if she's pushing or screaming, she delivered a massive, beautiful buckling.  Took some effort to revive him, but he's up nursing now.

Welcome to the world, Henry.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 22, 2014)

You did it! Congrats! 

   

and how much does he weigh?


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 22, 2014)

I'll tell you in about 20 minutes!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## SA Farm (Feb 22, 2014)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 22, 2014)

7.5 lbs


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 22, 2014)

Our new issue is Agnes.  She kept getting in the way while I was trying to pull so I shoved her out of the pen.  When I tried to bring her back in, she tried to steal the baby.  No matter what I did, she was claiming the baby and trying to get gretel away, so I kicked her back out.  I'll have to figure something else out for her kidding, then I also have to figure out if I pull the kid(s) or if that's reason to..  I put Murielle in with Gretel who took one look at the baby and walked away.


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 22, 2014)

Many congratulations my friend! That sure is a BIG boy! He looks beautiful and super healthy! I cannot believe you got him out!! So happy for you and I bet your proud and exhausted. 

I had the same thing with my girls. I made this amazing beauty of a birthing pen and they just got to territorial over space and babies. So I booted one out, grabbed a huge piece of plywood and some stakes and took the corner of the barn and usd the other pen as the 4th wall/corner. When you need to come up with something quick, you can. Have some coffee! I'm sure Agnes will be soon.


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 22, 2014)

We had a buckling I purchased a few months ago that Agnes tried to kill.  I brought him into the house and we gave him to a new home.  Now she's stealing kids before she's even had hers.  Can she be in general population with her kids?  Probably not.

Here's a stupid question, as Gretel is a dairy breed, when do I start keeping her milked out?  She's only got a single, I was thinking 3 days or so?  He's nursing pretty evenly right now.


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 22, 2014)

I have meat goats...but I've read plenty on dairy!  I'm sure others have insight...but here's somereading for you!

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/milking.htm#yield

Bambi is a big domineering b* too. Sometimes we just have to separate and do what we can for our herd. My hubby want to sell her, but man she's an amazing mom....when alone. Oy.


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Feb 22, 2014)

Good work Sweetened!!!  Congrats on the kid, too!!


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks!  Yeah, Hub wants to get rid of Agnes too.  I would feel terrible giving that problem to someone else and would probably just opt to butcher her once the kids are 2 months old.

As an aside, I will not kid this time of year again.  I know it's 'unseasonably cold' even for here, but I can't take that chance again.  Will breed for mid to late march next time.


----------



## SA Farm (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm with you there! Last year was fine this time of year, but this has been insane! I'm planning to breed later in the fall this year as well. Maybe November.


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 22, 2014)

Where are you at if I may?

SK here


----------



## SA Farm (Feb 22, 2014)

Ontario


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 22, 2014)

Yeah it's been rough over there as well this year!


----------



## SA Farm (Feb 22, 2014)

You're not kidding! Longest, coldest, worst winter ever! I can hardly wait for spring!


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Feb 22, 2014)

SA Farm said:


> You're not kidding! Longest, coldest, worst winter ever! I can hardly wait for spring!



x2 I'll be glad when spring is here,too. It's been pretty nice this week (going up to the 70's), but, brrr, was it cold before then!


----------



## SA Farm (Feb 22, 2014)

Not bad here either the last few days. I was really hoping my Pygmy doe would kid since it's supposed to get cold again this coming week, but she's holding off, so at this point I'm hoping she'll wait until March!


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 23, 2014)

It's -30 right now, - 40 with the windchill (where C and F meet up).  Thusly, Agnes figures it's a great day to give birth.  I think she'll be done before noon.  Her ligaments are gone, I don't have to touch her to see that (and believe me, she doesn't want me touching her), and her udder is firm and engorged.  This is at least her second kidding, hopefully this is an easier one and I can just grab and clean.

Can I get some doe wishes/prayers/conversations with the universe?  So far we're 2 for 2 for males being kidded out (Walter last year).


Here's another question (a silly one)  If a kid has upright ears, are they born with them down?  Henry's floppy ears have such expression and he is able to carry them fully forward and up.  I'm wondering if they'll end up upright?  We're banking on the ears to tell us who the daddy was.  I think it was Walter, but if the ears are upright in the end, then it would be Sven.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 23, 2014)

I'd never thought about the ear thing. I had to go back and look at birthing photos.

So our Nigies are sticking out while momma is cleaning them.
The Kikos don't have "floppy " ears or erect ears... kinda in the middle but probably more "dropped/floppy" theirs were down at birth- ears are big. LOL
The lamanchas have no ears and were born no eared.

Just playing about the Lamancha. 

Thinking pink for you! Hoping a good swift kidding without issue. 

BTW sweetened... 70 degrees today... just sayin'. You guys up there are amazing. If it were me the goat would be in the house kidding. My bones cannot take that kinda cold. LOL


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 23, 2014)

Our guys are born with soft ears. If they are completely floppy, its a fault. But if they have the 'bend'and the cartilage is there, I know once they get their vistamin intake increases, the ears will slowly perk up  give your little man a week or so! You'll know. 

Here's Loki the day after he was born, and this week. You can see he had bent ears, but there was cartilage there....his ears aren't done yet, but theyre on their way l!

Very excit d for your little strawberry boy!


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 23, 2014)

Awwh.  Henry's ears are more like the other baby in the second picture.  They're thin 'folds' instead of wider 'flops'

I would really really like if he was Sven's, then he's a dairy buck that's half Ober and I can breed up from there if I can pick up some more does.  Even if he is Walter's, which I suspect he is due to both colour and, currently, ears, he's still half and will be a little meatier than the Ober bucks tend to be.  Thats one issue I have with Ober's, is the bucks aren't nice and thick because they've been bred to purely focus on dairy.  I get it, but it's still disappointing.


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 23, 2014)

New picture of Henry


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 23, 2014)

​
Well, about 45 minutes ago, Agnes welcomed more testosterone into our world!  That makes the farm 3 and 0 for live births, 4-1 if you count the premies.

Agnes spent a LONG time with contractions.  Lots of ups and downs.  I saw her first small little push at 2:30, went in, grabbed a bucket of hot soapy water, an extra towel and headed back in -- just in case.  Just at 4:08 was her first big push, then at 4:12 I realized he was presented head first.  If not for that, she'd have had him within 5 or 6 minutes.  I went in, much to her dismay, and pushed the head back (saw this on youtube!) closed my eyes and felt for feet, found one and pulled it up.  No matter how hard I tried I could NOT find that other leg, and when I pulled my hand back the last time, his head came clear out with the foot and he took a breath.   Well, can't push him back now, I says to myself having NO idea if I could pull with one leg out, but, not much choice.  She pushed, I pulled once and he came right out. 

Welcome to the world, Hank.  Haven't figured out if he's an auction house buck baby, our Walter baby or our Saanen baby.  Can certainly tell Mom's a boer!  He's only a wee bit smaller than Henry.


















Here's a super adorable picture of Henry, while we're at it.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 23, 2014)

Awww they are so cute even if they do have danglies!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 23, 2014)

So happy for you....I upped the ante' I've got 4boys on the ground lol. Marilyn delivered not long before Angnes started to push. 
Congratulations on healthy baby!


----------



## fanov8 (Feb 24, 2014)

Oh I just love those little ears poking out like that!  The are too sweet!


----------



## Azriel (Feb 24, 2014)

I love the photo of the little guy latched onto the teat, thats just way too sweet.


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 26, 2014)

Thank you so much for the beautiful pictures.   I needed something to make me smile.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 1, 2014)

Congrats @Sweetened !!!!! SOOOOOOOO CUTE!!!!!! LOVE them!!


----------

